# Is BT3Central alive



## tommyt654 (Dec 16, 2008)

I haven't been able to get on in 2 days, have they closed up?


----------



## tommyt654 (Dec 16, 2008)

OK,92 views and all I need is a yes they are still up or no I can't get on either, BT3Central.com


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Didn't work for me.


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey Tommy-I think Saturday night was the last time i got on. Hopefully everything and everybody are all right.
earl


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I have NO idea who this is. So being the Curious Person I am, I Googled it.

It appears to be connected to Many Power Tools. It also showed a number of Blogs OR Boards.

I was able to acess them. Couldn't access anything that connectd directly to bt3central.com. at least five of them.

I went to a "Board Reader" I know of, ran the name. got some info and ran an IP Address Finder on the site.

It would appear they are Shut Down. Permanately or Temporarily is anyones guess.

Info Here:
----------------------------------------------------------- 









-----------------------------------------------------------

SoftLayer Technologies Inc.(Their HOST) would appear to be the Contact Point. Their is a Phone Number and e-mail address shown on there.

They also appear to have a .com address. Maybe I'll try it and see what happens. Probably Not Available either.

This probably won't help much. BUT! You Gotta Try!!! ;-}

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd Definetly say there's a Problem with their Host Softlayer Technologies. SPAM! I went to "SPAMHAUS.org" and ran a check after I saw numerous references to Spam when I ran thier name.

You get on their "Block List" by BAHAUS, you're in BIG Trouble! Did 2 Captures on what I found there:

-----------------------------------------------








-----------------------------------------------

Partial List of the 17 Number they mention. They are ALL Very Recent.
------------------------------------------------








-----------------------------------------------

That's it! There's a Problem!!

Now You've got 211 Views and 5 Replies. 1 is Yours, 2 are mine. Simple Question, Right? WHY!!

Doesn't exactly "Turn My Crank"either!!

Rick


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Rick's data is spot on, but, for completeness, I've found this to be a useful site initially, to see if a problem is just yours or global…

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

(which, incidentally, says it's down for everyone)


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW! Great Site! Thanks knickack. I Bookmarked it.


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Rick. BT3Central has its roots in owners of the Ryobi BT3000 and/or BT3100 table saw. There's some pretty resourceful woodworkers over there-and as a novice it's been a good education forum. I knew that several of the regulars on BT3 frequented here, and i've stopped in on occaision to read discussions referenced here-so i came looking for information. pretty active looking forum, and obviously some really good computer/web hounds too.


----------



## tommyt654 (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad to see it wasn't just me that couldn't get on. Earl glad to see I finally found another bt3er that was havin the same problem, guess we'll just have to wait it out. This sites great as well tho I don't visit as often as I should.Thanks for all the help gang,thought it was me,LOL


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah-i'll find my way around here a little. Won't be tonight-i need to finish the set-up on my Bench Dog router table. Found a complete kit that was 800 miles away, but only 15 miles from where my sister and her husband were passing last weekend on their way here. The banding straps were still on the boxes and i bought at less than 30% of retail. They dropped it off last night, so we took them to dinner for their trouble (plus i made my sister a box for quilting squares). Got the cabinet mostly assembled this morning, the casters and levelers on at lunch. Need to put the drawers together and mounted and then we can go to work on setting up the top. Absolutely complete kit-more than i wanted to spend but too good of a deal to pass on.


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey Tommy-they are back up. Apparently some sort of server problem.
earl


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Well! There you go! Glad they are back up!

Enjoy: Rick


----------

